# Nitecore NFF01



## De Waal (8/8/17)

Hi guys

i just need some help ,

how long does the hot plate take to get warm ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (10/8/17)

Hey bud, hot plate should be hot to touch in a few seconds, to heat your vape up is a total different story, I give my vape a warm bath first and then put it into the stirrer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/8/17)

It gets warm quick. 
Depending on the setting you choose though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (10/8/17)

The heater is pretty useless. The SS plate is made of maybe 0.5mm sheeting so there's almost no thermal mass allow decent heat tranfer to your juice container. It uses a 30W Peltier device for heating. After 2 hours a 100ml of juice is only a little above ambient temperature in my experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/8/17)

I dunno, I set mine to about 55-60 degrees, lay the bottle flat and wedge it so it doesn't spin, gets the juice nice N warm. I wouldn't say up to the 60deg mark, but warm enough to where it's thin enough for the spinner to do its job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (10/8/17)

I have all the gear necessary to check the heater performance but never did... Think I'll give some feedback when I do my next mix and see just how warm the heater can get the juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (11/8/17)

I picked up one of these the other day. Only got to test it out properly last night.
Did a trial run to figure out how it all works.
My trial was just plain water in a beaker, running at 70 degrees and 1200RPM.
I left that to run for about 30 minutes before checking the temperature, was sitting at about ~65 degrees.

Going with that I started a batch that I did not give a warm bath to begin, so it started at room temperature (~23 in my apartment).
Ran it for 4 hours, juice was nicely mixed and was just off 70 degrees.

Will run a few more trials over the weekend, but so far for the price I have been fairly happy with the mixer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (11/8/17)

Does the entire heating pad heat up or just the centre of it

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (11/8/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Does the entire heating pad heat up or just the centre of it
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk


it seems more towards the center, I would guess it was about 70% of the pad was heated, though I only had a 100ml beaker on the pad so that was more then enough for my mix. 
The part that not heated was warm to the touch, but still touchable without having to be brave about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (15/11/17)

Hi guys.

Sorry to bump this thread.

I am a new DIY'er, so the question is, would you recommend getting a mixer like this right of the bat or should I just stick with "hand mixing" my first couple of juices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry to bump this thread.
> 
> I am a new DIY'er, so the question is, would you recommend getting a mixer like this right of the bat or should I just stick with "hand mixing" my first couple of juices?



I got one, but for two reasons: 1: I knew that I would theoretically like mixing and that it would be a permanent thing for me (the investment was therefor worth my while). 2: I have RA and the shaking part would put too much strain on my wrists (so I actually did not have much of a choice). But I must say, I enjoy it and it does make my mixing a lot easier.

Maybe start without it and if you decide to continue mixing, then make the investment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

I agree. It's quite a bit of cash to fork out on concentrates and tools alone when you start out, and adding a stirrer to the mix makes it a bit rof. 
First see how it goes. 
But I will say that if mine broke today, I'd get a new one before close of business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/17)

CypheR_Zer0 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry to bump this thread.
> 
> I am a new DIY'er, so the question is, would you recommend getting a mixer like this right of the bat or should I just stick with "hand mixing" my first couple of juices?


Guys the Nitecore stirrer is a toy, do not buy it you wasting your money

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/11/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys the Nitecore stirrer is a toy, do not buy it you wasting your money
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



To each his own. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Guys the Nitecore stirrer is a toy, do not buy it you wasting your money
> 
> Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk



What do you prefer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (16/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> What do you prefer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clyrolinx will be bringing in analogue ones at a very good price, I believe up to 3kg they can stir including temp plate. I do have a nitecore, but for a avid juice maker it is a massive let down. 

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

That sounds promising. Let us know when they arrive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

